# DB Drive WDX15 2K Wdx Series Competition Subwoofer (15")



## RespectDBassTxizDplace817 (Mar 30, 2019)

Hi guys im new to this group. My name is Nikki nice to meet you. I am 31 from Texas. I appreciate any helpful feedback and your time. I currently have 2 db drive 15" speakers in a pro box in my trunk and im trying to find the best amp to push these speakers to their best ability. It hits hard but i know for facts my amp isnt pushing it to the max. Any advice? Tia


----------



## Roma PX Development (Mar 30, 2019)

@RespectDBassTxizDplace817 Look for Electro Voice Q66 or Q99 or Q1212 depends of the Watts Power its the best of the best quality and low noise and never bring the volume to maximum because the speakers or amp will broken if 5 a clock is maximum you must ajust the volume to 4 a clock or better 3 a clock. How much Watts is your speakers?


----------



## CityCultivator (Mar 31, 2019)

RespectDBassTxizDplace817 said:


> Hi guys im new to this group. My name is Nikki nice to meet you. I am 31 from Texas. I appreciate any helpful feedback and your time. I currently have 2 db drive 15" speakers in a pro box in my trunk and im trying to find the best amp to push these speakers to their best ability. It hits hard but i know for facts my amp isnt pushing it to the max. Any advice? Tia


Provide the exact model of the speakers; someone can find the specs for the speakers and recommend a reasonable amp for the speakers.


----------



## RespectDBassTxizDplace817 (Mar 31, 2019)

Exact speakers are 


RespectDBassTxizDplace817 said:


> Hi guys im new to this group. My name is Nikki nice to meet you. I am 31 from Texas. I appreciate any helpful feedback and your time. I currently have 2 db drive 12" speakers in a pro box in my trunk and im trying to find the best amp to push these speakers to their best ability. It hits hard but i know for facts my amp isnt pushing it to the max. Any advice? Tia


The exact specs are 2 db drive wdx12 2k wdx series competition

Sorry guys i had to correct myself. They are 12s not 15s


----------



## Roma PX Development (Apr 1, 2019)

@RespectDBassTxizDplace817 when you are use this woofers in car audio or at home?


----------



## RespectDBassTxizDplace817 (Apr 10, 2019)

Dj Urko said:


> @RespectDBassTxizDplace817 when you are use this woofers in car audio or at home?


Car


----------



## Caring1 (Apr 11, 2019)

You would be better of finding a car audio forum that has more knowledge on this subject.
Sorry that we couldn't of been more helpful.
All I know is it costs a lot more than the average computer and is a lot louder.
What brand Amp are you currently using, what peak power does it have etc?
There are reasonably priced units such as this: https://www.bossaudio.com/auto/car-audio-sound-system-auto-audio-amplifier-boss-audio-pd5000/
that don't cost a fortune


----------

